# Repro bodies of original Aurora



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Do reproductions of original Aurora bodies & color have markings to distinguish from original?


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Depends...the AW ones are very different from their original counterparts. I believe most, if not all, say CHINA on the inside...molding numbers, etc. The Dash bodies and Model Motoring bodies are also significantly different once you have both in your hands to compare, from my experience.

Now, if you read these threads long enough you will discover there are a lot of fakes (purposeful), refurbished beauties, and other brought-back-to-life cars (ie - serious restoration on wheel wells, posts, etc.). 

Personally, I love the original cars and particularly all of their "patina" as survivors over the decades. 

Buyer beware.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks S8, certainly buyer beware. How about bodies beyond AW/JL & Dash,
such as '32 P/U and Tow Truck??


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Road Race Replica bodies have their name on the underside of the body. Model Motoring has nothing to distinguish from the originals. There are a lot of casters out there, and some do an excellent job. Some are marked and some aren't. I guess you have to know and trust your source.
hojoe


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

HO Detroit marked the inside too. The RRR Camaro has a spoiler and the
AW/JL Torino has silver trim around front windshield. 
Someone recently had an auction for an "original" purple '32 P/U but changed the description after being informed that it was a Repro and it did not sell. 
The same seller had re-listed the purple '32 P/U as a Repro but also had two additional '32 P/U's listed as originals in Lime & Orange.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, I am pretty sure it's easy to tell a resin body from an injection molded body (weight, flexibility, the whole feel of it) so I am thinking that as long as you have good reference photos of real versions of the cars you are interested in, you should be able to discern any differences. At least I would hope so. Is there a huge market for fake classic slot cars? Hmmm...not so sure...but you never know! Good luck!


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I should add that while I personally really like tjet Chargers, I have none. The market is very strange and the possibility of dropping some serious coin on a fake is not worth the risk. So, I have latched onto the Model Motoring GTOs as a nice substitute and easier on the pocketbook.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

early H O Detroit "perfect" resin casts, very difficult to tell from original Aurora, were not marked inside.
I bought a black Willys yesterday and compared it to a Pink one marked HOD inside and there are identical "flaws" inside that indicate it came from the same mold.
also, resin will not react to Testors 3502 glue and original Aurora plastic will.
the seller did not try to misrepresent in this case and was totally honest about not knowing or couldn't remember and said that he didn't think it was original Aurora.
now, some HOD bodies are worth as much, sometimes more, than original Aurora.
as I said, early HOD bodies were not marked inside, so those might be pawned off as Aurora. 
buyer beware


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I just reviewed a past thread specific to the '32 P/U and there was mention
the body was re-made by Chris(HO Detroit), RRR and someone named Tom from Arizona.  
Is the chrome motor and black paint on top of cab and rear bed of the re-pop as crisp as original?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe Tom from AZ is Ho Models. HO Models 32 Pick up and other stuff doesn't have chrome. His bright work is painted with Alclad. HO Detroit has had parts chrome plated, so his probably are. I imagine RRR's had real chrome also, as Phil sold replacement parts with chrome.

As far as the paint is concerned, that depends on how they masked it. In some cases, the Aurora paint (such as stripes) were a little fuzzy, and crisp lines were a tell tale sign that they were touched up or reapplied. 

It's one thing telling one from another when it's in hand, and much harder when the item is being viewed on line, like on Ebay. Add in a seller with no clue (or pretending to not have one) and fuzzy pix (whether intentional or not) and the mission becomes next to impossible. 

I recall reading that a resin makes a different sound when dropped than an original body, but since I don't have anything original here, I can't tell you what the difference is (don't try this with a tan body!!).


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

ho models is tom camarada in az. he makes really good resin bodys. he has some very nice atlas replica bodys on ebay today the 62 Pontiac and 62 olds.

the model motoring's 67 Camaro is the one with a rear spoiler.

ho Detroit cars have no mold lines on the outside of the body,
because the bodys he used , he polished the mold lines off of the master.
hod also sold cars marked hoa (ho artisan) , after hod vanished . 

aurora cars have mold lines on the out side of the body.
because aurora molds are made in several pieces .

I usto buy RRR aurora tjet body copys that I had phil make me in the rare and odd colors for myself but not to sell . 
I also put used aurora bumpers and glass on the replica bodys that I bought .
just because the originals cost way too much for me to pay that kind on money for .


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

I know Joe farulie, in colo He marks all his cars on the underside of the body.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Personally not a fan of any reproduction body regardless of manufacturer. Muddies the waters and no matter how well intentioned the original caster somebody eventually down the line will try to pass it off as original on ebay using one of the already mentioned methods- outright dishonesty, feigned ignorance, fuzzy pictures, won't respond to questions, etc. Be very very careful buying a car you aren't absolutely sure is real. Not unique to this hobby, it goes on with just about anything collectible.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for good input, :thumbsup:!! I sold my collection of cars well over 
20 yrs. ago when the repro parts & bodies began to surface. 
Currently, I thought to pick up a few old favorites with a blend of original Aurora, AW/JL and Dash. 
The originals certainly are risky business considering the ability of repro caster's artistry and modern methods.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I prefer resin cars because , aurora only made so many different tjet bodys .
and I like to have different cars that were not made by the big slot car manufactures.
the original stuff gets quite boring to me after a while.
besides how many colors of the same car do I need ? 
i don't even bother to buy aurora bodys anymore. 
i prefer resin cars that were not originaly made as slot cars.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jim, good point. I would think wider diversity of models would go that way.
I had many original Camaros but now have one red MM/RR. As S8 mentioned
with the GTO, nice work by both MM & AW/JL. Additional manuf. such as Dash, MEV and others offer good product.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

hojoe said:


> Road Race Replica bodies have their name on the underside of the body. Model Motoring has nothing to distinguish from the originals. There are a lot of casters out there, and some do an excellent job. Some are marked and some aren't. I guess you have to know and trust your source.
> hojoe


Model Motoring does have their name and year molded on the underside of the hood. Check your Willy's bodies and other cars.

Randy.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Dash never did a Willy's.Dash bodies are painted until recently.Early HO Detroit cars weren't stamped with HOD.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Any thoughts on who possibly made the currently listed purple '32 P/U?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the purple 32 ford could be made by tom camarada of az , or RRR .
tom doesn't put markings on his cars. but RRR does mark his repros.

Gavin from traxx resins made good copys of the 32 truck also 
they come undetailed even the motor is unpainted.
he doesn't have any markings on his copys. I just looked at the one I have for sale.
I have a white 32 pickup body kit from traxx for sale on ebay now.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

To change the thread a bit, along the thoughts of S8man & '60ChevyJim and
keeping the scope of topic narrowed to pancake type cars:
What influences the choices for the diversity of your collection???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I generally buy what I would drive if I could afford it. If it's not something I would want in my driveway, I'm generally not interested. It's so much more affordable to have a case of cool cars than try to fill a real garage.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Yes, I agree for the car & color to be realistic and what you like but not
necessary to be value driven? For example, the purple '32 P/U previously
mentioned was re-listed as a repro and sold. The new owner has a really cool
addition to his collection. Suppose he already has the 5 listed P/U colors and
adds the purple to his display. Based on the quality of the build and originality
of the color, some might consider it to be the top dog of the bunch.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

True, but I myself am not fussy, nor am I a purist. I would rather have a case of cars I can enjoy by running than a case of cars I'd only feel safe looking at. Remember, I am one of the oddballs of the group. If I had my table still, it would have RR Xings, intersections, ect... Every car would get used, and potentially be abused.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree - no shelf queens...time for me to enjoy any car on the track that may be in my collection. I am on a dune buggy kick lately. They just represent "fun". That and Road Race Replica and custom resin Mustangs. Heck, I took the dremel to a stake truck last night...such fun!


----------

